# A Pitbull recently showed up...



## Dage (Jul 24, 2016)

on the ranch. He sat under a tree in the shade and except for the reaction the goats had to him we wouldn´t have noticed. He had to have escaped from someone as he was dragging a long chain. He was not aggresive and was very easy going. No attempt on the goats, the chickens, ducks OR the chihuahuas which were yipping their little heads off! We posted posters up around town, had the local town loud speaker put an announcement out and even had the local radio advertise Lost Dog Found. Nothing. I was desperate to find a home for him for the goats safety. We called a welder we know who comes from a good family and who take good care of their animals. His Cousin wanted him, so The welder, cousin and sons came by and picked him up last night. Super thankful and praising our Father for provisions for a good home.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 24, 2016)

Glad you found him a good home.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 24, 2016)

Always nice to hear a happy ending.
No goats mauled.
No loss.
New home for the pooch. 

That is when you just smile and are thankful!


----------



## Kaye (Jul 29, 2016)

That's awesome!! I'm so glad you found him a home  pits are normally very friendly even after being abused. Thank you  Sarabi and I thank you for trying so hard for him!!


----------



## TAH (Jul 29, 2016)

Glad you found him a home. 

And yes @Kaye it is so true our pit mix was so scared of a raise of a hand or anything he thought he could get hit by but he is still the sweetest thing

Good job on finding him a home @Dage.


----------



## sadieml (Jan 30, 2017)

Yay!  Adding my praises to all the others for finding the pooch a great home.  Pits are my 2nd favorite breed (after Rottweilers) and a much maligned breed at that.  Everyone knows the "most dangerous breeds" list, but those are all my favorites.  Rottweilers, Pit bulls (formerly known as  "nanny dogs"), Dobermans, Akitas, German Shepherds, and the like are often trained to fight or attack because of their inherent strength. They are not more dangerous by, only big and strong.  Our 2 rescue Pits are awesome and just snuggle-buddies, even the little female who was used as bait. I think there must be a very special place in hell for the evil people who fight dogs...right next door to human traffickers (sp?) and child molesters.

BTW - @Kaye -  The Pit bull in your avatar did not go unnoticed! Lovely!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 30, 2017)

I'll chime in with the others. So glad you found this sweet dog a good home.  I have known several pitbulls over the years, and not one was aggressive or mean. They were all sweethearts.

Sad, but true. Pitbulls have been put on the dangerous dog list. When we moved in here, and told the insurance agent we had two LGDs, the question was.  "Is it a pitbull?" When I said no, they said, it was fine. Only the dogs on the list, have increased premium. Some are un-insurable.


----------

